# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess her ethnicity

## Ziober

I would like to play the "guess the ethnicity game" making sense, namely a game in wich we could get real proven matches, because we will get their known DNA ancestry tests. It could be funny and there could be partial winners, since to find every ethnicity in one person would be so hard. Let me start with this woman:

*1.*

----------


## Ziober

*2.



*

----------


## Ziober

*3.




*

----------


## Ziober

*4.



*

----------


## Ziober

*5.



*

----------


## Ziober

*6.


*

----------


## Ziober

*7.

*

----------


## Ziober

*8.



*

----------


## Angela

A lot of them look rather Iberian to me, except perhaps one and eight.

One makes it difficult because of the awful plastic fillers on her lips. I'd still go with maybe Iberian with highlighted hair, otherwise Balkans or somewhere "eastern" like that.

2 Iberian or French

3.Iberian or Italian, leaning toward Iberian

4.Iberian or mixed with predominantly Iberian ancestry

5. Iberian or French

6. Iberian or French

7. Bleached hair Iberian

----------


## td120

1. Italian


2. North East Europe 


3. West Balkans


4. Turkey


5. Spain


6. South French


7. Spain


8. German

----------


## Carlos

1. Germany
2. Ukraine
3. Spain
4. Portugal
5. France
6. Holland
7. Mexico
8. Romania

----------


## Ziober

Thanks for your replies. Angela had one match, one almost match and two partially matches. Td120 had one match and three partially matches, and Carlos had one match and two partially matches. I will wait for some replies more to show the results. One of the models had 20% sub saharian admixture, can anybody tell us who is?

----------


## td120

The man on #7 .

----------


## TardisBlue

1. Spanish or Eastern Europe
2. Swedish or Finnish
3. Spanish
4. Portuguese
5. Southern French or Spanish
6. Northern French, Belgian
7. Spanish mix (Latin America)
8. German, Dutch or English

----------


## Davidtab

1. Spanish
2. French or German
3. Eastern Europe
4. Italian
5. Iberian
6. Scandinavian
7. No idea, he looks like South American.
8. British

----------


## Ziober

Thanks for your opinions Tardisblue and Davidtab. Tardisblue had 3 matches and 3 partial matches. Davidtab had 4 matches and 3 partial matches.

----------


## Regio X

1) Iberian
2) German
3) Bulgarians
4) Italian
5) Iberian
6) Dutch
7) Hispanics
8) English

----------


## Duarte

For me, all are Iberians. The first one and the second have some Slavic traces. Three, four and seven totally Iberians. Five, six and eight, high Celt influences.
Hugs to all :)

----------


## Ziober

Thanks Regio X and Duarte.



> *1. From Spain:*



100% european

64,6% iberian
13,4% irish/welsh/scottish
13,1% greek
8,1% finnish
0,8% askhenazi jew

----------


## Ziober

> *2. From France:
> 
> 
> 
> *


100% european

59,4% north-west european
18,8% iberian
14,8% irish/welsh/scottish
7% italian

----------


## Ziober

> *3. From Greece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*he is:
*64,1 greek
25,7 balkan
10,2 iberian

*She is:

*47% balkan
31,2% greek
14,3% iberian
7,5% north african

----------


## Ziober

> *4. From Sweden:
> 
> 
> 
> *


41,3% italian
18,4% native american (from Chile)
16,7% broadly southern european
11,1% iberian
3,3% western asian and north african

----------


## Ziober

> *5.From USA:
> 
> 
> 
> *


42% western european
27% irish
20% sub saharian
7% iberian
2% scandinavian
<1% italian/greek

----------


## Ziober

> *6.From Denmark
> 
> 
> *


76,7% scandinavian
23,3% north west european

----------


## Ziober

> *7. From Mexico:
> 
> *


*She is:
*51,8% central american
38,7 iberian
7,7 middle eastern
1,8 askhenazi jews

*He is:

*55,1% central american
24,5 iberian
7,6 north african
5,6 baltic
5,1 east asian
3,3 sub saharian
1,2 finnish

----------


## Ziober

> *8. From Denmark:
> 
> 
> 
> *


59,8 % north western european
34,3 scandinavian
5,1 finnish
0,8 baltic

----------


## Duarte

Very good.  :Good Job:  :Smile: 
Interesting variety of phenotypes when compared to the results of auDNA. 
Congratulations.  :Smile:  :Smile: 
The guy below reminds me of someone I know very well, especially the square chin, the thin lips and the big, full eyebrow:








> *
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## Carlos

^^
The resemblance is incredible.


It has been very fun. We could keep playing this game.

----------

